# Seeking opinions on a muzzle for fear aggressive dog



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

First of all, I wasn't sure if this should go in aggression or equipment so I'm posting it in aggression. If it needs moved, then by all means, please do. I assuumed though that since I'm muzzling for aggression and many people that have dealt with aggression will be more active here instead of equipment. 

Anyways, my german shepherd mix will be 4 in October. In October it will also be 3 years since I've owned her. She is the perfect dog around the people she knows but over time has become very aggressive towards people that she doesn't know. I've taken her to several trainers and behaviorists but, living in a small rural town, there aren't that many options. I'd love to be able to walk her around and work with her on my own but obviously I don't trust her not to bite or lunge at people when we are out on the town.

I am hoping to spend around $50 USD or less but will consider going slightly over budget for one that really will suit her. My friend showed me a link to one that I really like and I was wondering if any one had any history with it? If you haven't, I'd love other reccomendations of muzzles that have worked for you in the past.

Basket wire dog muzzle - M90 [m90 - FULLY PADDED] - $39.90 : Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle has a muzzle very similar to that and I really like it. 

THIS is the link to the muzzle he has - same place, tad cheaper. It fits him very well.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My mother's lab is fear aggressive and he has that muzzle


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a plastic basket muzzle and have a javco on the way. Like the basket, she can drink and pant and get treats. Getting the javco to give it a try and see if I like it more.

Leerburg | Jafco Plastic Muzzles


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is yet another to look at as well. 

DT Muzzle

I did have to punch another hole in the leather strap for the head, other then that I am pleased with it.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

This is also a good choice and very comfy fit for the dog + safe for the handler. If a finger gets caught in the wires (and the jaws) then a wire basket muzzle becomes pretty unpleasant


----------



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm I hadn't thought about that point. Thank you


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

if you choose the muzzel route, there also needs to be training methods going alot with it. not forcing people on the dog etc. the muzzel is really for the person, to make them feel more at ease with aggressive dogs. fear is what your dealing with, so i would follow methods for fear aggression. practicing focus, exercises to build trust between you and your dog. setting situations up with people etc. the thing that seems to work best when meeting people, is no touch, talk, or eye contact. if you haven't already found a private trainer i would consider it. even if its a few times so you can learn how to properly handle the dog in situations. it will give you more confidence, and well worth the money, so that you won't be swimming around in a fish bowl trying to figure things out.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes I agree with Debbie

The temptation when your dog is wearing a muzzle is to put her into situations she just can't cope with. You need to keep your distance - don't allow people to come up to her - if they do - tell them you're dog is afraid and they must not look at her or talk to her - be firm if you have to. 

Mind you that's a really good thing about a dog wearing a muzzle - people to tend to avoid them - just what you need 

Concentrate on getting her attention onto you and back up or turn her away from anyone who gets too close. Give her a treat everytime you see a person, and always keep yourself between your dog and people. 

Keep her leash loose but short. It's so easy to unconsciously tighten the leash and send a message straight to your dog that you're worried - and then they are and .........

Keep your distance, reassure her and treat her before she has chance to react - so make sure whatever muzzle you go for you can give her a treat through it. If your dog does lunge you are either too close, or the other person is looking at her eyes - keep your distance and cover her eyes if necessary to stop eye contact. 

If you can get other people to help you out, great. Ask them to toss your dog a treat and then back off away from her - telling them not to look at her or talk to her. 

Good Luck
___________
Sue


----------

